# Nursery / Kindergarten



## teresa1975 (May 7, 2010)

I am looking for a nursery / kindergarten in Sotira, Frenaros, Dherynia area. Please could anyone recommend a good one. I have looked at a couple and they don't seem to be as good as UK nurseries. Thanks Teresa


----------

